# Aptoide download failed error



## chromium6 (Jul 31, 2013)

Sorry if this is the wrong section to post in, I'm new to xda. So I have been having a problem with aptoide. Everytime I try to download and install an app it gives me "download failed due to network" error. I have unknown sources checked (of course), and no network issues (as I am online right now).  it will work one time if I delete and reinstall the app. It just started happening as I always use aptoide. I am running illusion rom on Samsung galaxy note 2 t889 4.2.2 any help would be much appreciated, thanks in advance! 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## LightRider_ (Aug 3, 2013)

Idem... 

EDIT:
This work for me!
(http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2264582  #5)
"Make sure you've cleared the cache and data of both the Google Play store app and the download manager." eddy4823

LightRider


----------



## Arnisen85 (Mar 29, 2014)

I have problem whit Aptoides aswell.

Have downloaded the Aptoide Apps Browser from Play Store.

When i go in to Aptoide Apps Browser and want to download a app its say i have to install Aptoide on my phone and have to download Aptoide.apk

But everytime to downloading failed.
And i have checked Installation of unknown sources.

Anybody help me?

Xperia z1 c6903 4.4.2 14.3.A.0.681 Rooted and Unlocked Bootloader.



*Found out what to do *

The thing was it dident failed to download of some reason. But i had to go inn to a root browser in to Download folder on sdcard. And install it from there.
But i Still have problems whit installing and downloading app from Aptoide.


----------



## stephnwright21 (Apr 28, 2015)

I've been having the EXACT same problem.  Every time I try downloading an app it says failed due to network error or something like that.  Basically telling me it won't work because I have no network connection but I do! I haven't been able to figure it out. I tried uninstalling it and reinstalling and changing around my settings but nothing has worked. I haven't added anything or  done anything different Before this started happening so I don't know what's going on someone please help!!!


----------



## jiznon (May 6, 2015)

stephnwright21 said:


> I've been having the EXACT same problem.  Every time I try downloading an app it says failed due to network error or something like that.  Basically telling me it won't work because I have no network connection but I do! I haven't been able to figure it out. I tried uninstalling it and reinstalling and changing around my settings but nothing has worked. I haven't added anything or  done anything different Before this started happening so I don't know what's going on someone please help!!!

Click to collapse



Did you bother reading two posts above yours?



LightRider_ said:


> Idem...
> 
> EDIT:
> This work for me!
> ...

Click to collapse



This worked for me.


----------



## maximo86 (May 25, 2015)

Hi, I'm having a problem with my updates in Aptoide. I give update and says "Error apk Not Found"


----------



## faizan.rupani (Jul 11, 2015)

try this one Tampermonkey script which allows you to download apk and obb directly to pc.
only chrome, maelstrom and opera browser are supported.
https://openuserjs.org/scripts/FaizanAnwerAli/Aptoide_APK_and_OBB_Online_Downloader


----------



## Ciprum (Jul 11, 2015)

Aptiode is NOT allowed!

It is considerd warez!

Havent you all read the forum rules?!


----------

